# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  How long does it take Arimidex to lower Estradiol levels?

## killergoalie

Just wondering how long does it usually take Arimidex to begin to lower Estradiol levels?  :Hmmmm: 

I realize that every situation is unique, but there should be some general consensus on the matter.

This is also taking into effect that "everything else" basically stays the same.

Appreciate any feedback.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Per Astra Zeneca - "Serum e2 levels are reduced 70% after 24 hrs with a single 1mg administration of arimidex . After one week they are reduced 80% " 
Of course our dosages are normally less than 1mg/day but this gives you a guideline.

----------


## killergoalie

> Per Astra Zeneca - "Serum e2 levels are reduced 70% after 24 hrs with a single 1mg administration of arimidex . After one week they are reduced 80% " 
> Of course our dosages are normally less than 1mg/day but this gives you a guideline.


Thanks. Hopefully this doesn't mean that I bought some bogus Adex.

On Nov. 6th my E2 level was 89.1 pg/ml. Began taking what I assumed was Arimidex which I bought from what I thought was a reliable source, last Wednesday, .5mg 24hrs after my usual Tuesday afternoon injection of .40 ml Test-Cyp, then took another .5 mg of Arimidex on Friday night, 24 hrs after my usual Thursday night injection of .40ml Test-Cyp.

Had bloodwork done yesterday afternoon, and while my total testosterone has gone up since Nov. 6th from 567.7 ng/dl to 570.6 ng/dl, my Estradiol has also *GONE UP from 89.1 pg/ml to 92.6 pg/ml*!!

Maybe (HOPEFULLY) it's just taking my body a bit longer to react, and I'll start getting better results after a few weeks. 

Or like I said, maybe what I bought wasn't actually Arimidex/anastrozole.

Man, this is so disheartening!

I started eating super clean, upped my exercise, am getting great sleeps FINALLY, and thought that this was going to be the final piece of the puzzle. Now I almost feel like saying "SCREW" IT!!

I'm so F'in pissed off right now!!

----------


## bass

> Per Astra Zeneca - "Serum e2 levels are reduced 70% after 24 hrs with a single 1mg administration of arimidex . After one week they are reduced 80% " 
> Of course our dosages are normally less than 1mg/day but this gives you a guideline.


this ^^^ also based on my experience.

----------


## killergoalie

Thanks bass. Well this sucks!

----------


## HRTstudent

Anastrozole slows new estradiol from forming but will not do anything about the current estradiol. Regardless, it's more of a long term solution and balancing act using anastrozole.

When I had gyno issues I noticed significant relief within 2 days using anastrozole. It's potent stuff!

----------


## killergoalie

Thanks HRTstudent. That makes me feel a BIT better. So I just have to wait for my liver to get rid of some excess Estradiol, while hopefully the Adex prevents any further aromatization of future testosterone intake. Or at least limits it's aromatization. I guess I just have to be patient.

----------


## SEOINAGE

Might try some DIM. Supposedly it helps you metabolize and use estrogen? Honestly not sure, makes me feel weak. As for anastrozole I notice it fast like others said.

----------


## killergoalie

Thanks everyone for all your responses. 

What "positive" effects did you "feel" from arimidex /anastrozole?

----------


## sparverius

When my E2 level is too high I get depressed and weak and have ED issues. I can feel better within a couple hours of taking anastrozole. Within 24 hours for sure.

----------


## killergoalie

> When my E2 level is too high I get depressed and weak and have ED issues. I can feel better within a couple hours of taking anastrozole. Within 24 hours for sure.


That's interesting because although my E2 level has been sky high since March...around 90 pg/ml, I've had no ED issues, or libido whatsoever. Although I have had bouts of depression and lethargy. However after my first couple of doses of Arimidex I did experience a lack of morning "enthusiasm", which thankfully though returned this morning. 

Maybe it's just taken my body a bit longer to adapt since my E2 level has been so high for so long.

I also realize that Arimidex won't get rid of my current high level of Estradiol...just prevent further conversion of any more testosterone to estrogen. I guess it's time to increase the broccoli intake to help suck out the old E2 from my body.

----------


## HRTstudent

Symptoms vary a lot from person to person. Some people seem to be immune to gyno, whereas there are others like myself who get gyno rapidly.

Using anastrozole for me has been far far more difficult to get "right" than testosterone has. That was pretty easy, but finding out how much E2 is too much or too little has been challenging. The amount you need is also very individual since many aspects play into the degree a person aromatizes.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Symptoms vary a lot from person to person. Some people seem to be immune to gyno, whereas there are others like myself who get gyno rapidly.
> 
> Using anastrozole for me has been far far more difficult to get "right" than testosterone has. That was pretty easy, but finding out how much E2 is too much or too little has been challenging. The amount you need is also very individual since many aspects play into the degree a person aromatizes.


^^^Spot on. Controlling my E2 is a pain in the a$$!!!!

----------


## lovbyts

E2 is defiantly tricky and more so than I people think I believe. I know a lot of guys say/think they are not e2 sensitive on cycle but they dont get blood work. I didnt think I was e2 sensitive and on my 3rd or 4th time I decided to run a test and e2 test 4 or 5 weeks in. I never had sensitive nips, no gyno, no lumps although I have ALWAYS carried a little fat on my chest, not a nice flat square looking chest but not gyno either. I never felt overly moody, depressed or emotional. 

When I got my e2 tested it was 295 and my test was only 736 and should have been much higher. I'm not trying to control it with AI liquid stane and prami and will get my blood tested in a couple more weeks to see how it is this time. Hopefully it will be much different.

----------


## killergoalie

So basically there is no "set in stone" answer/figure to go buy, and it's more or less a "how you feel" scenario. There are "guidelines" to give a rough estimate, but it all depends on how each individual feels, and it's up to us to find our individual "sweet spot". Then once we find it, find a way to stay there.

----------

